# I want an ice cream



## nincha

How do you say in finnish that you would like some ice cream?


----------



## DrWatson

Hi nincha,

There are two possible translations, depending on whether you want _an_ ice cream (like a cone of ice cream) or _some_ ice cream.

I want an ice cream = *Haluan jäätelön.*
I want (some) ice cream = *Haluan jäätelöä.*


----------



## jaanaBanana

Are there kiosks selling ice cream cones on the street?  Are the ice cream cones called tutti's?


----------



## josba

Yes there are, but the cones are called "tuutti".


----------

